# define: international credit card



## NoMoreSnow (Aug 8, 2010)

In researching the possibility of taking my U.S. registered car to Mexico with me I came across a possible requirement of an "international credit card". What is that exactly and will my Credit/Debit card from my checking account with a MasterCard logo on it be enough?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Any major credit card will be OK; MasterCard or Visa, possibly not American Express.
Debit cards are not acceptable to Mexican Customs.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Any major credit card will be OK; MasterCard or Visa, possibly not American Express.
> Debit cards are not acceptable to Mexican Customs.


Years ago, I used a debit card to secure the temp import of my car. Has it changed? I thought that any debit card with a Visa or MasterCard icon would be acceptable.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Lately, they've been turning them down, according to reports from others. I think that some debit cards may have been occasionally accepted in error.
The folks at the border crossings are much better educated and much more strict than in the past. It appears that the requirement is for a credit card.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Lately, they've been turning them down, according to reports from others. I think that some debit cards may have been occasionally accepted in error.
> The folks at the border crossings are much better educated and much more strict than in the past. It appears that the requirement is for a credit card.


www.banjercito.com.mx

Los requisitos que el Interesado deberá presentar para realizar el trámite son:

* Tarjeta de crédito o débito Internacional expedido por un banco extranjero a nombre del importador. 

This quote from the above site states that debit cards are accepted, however, the electronic system to verify the cards can be leased with or without the debit card addon. In Mexico, I have noticed that sometimes your US debit card will not be accepted at some stores, yet in others it is. I know that the US Embassy passport office accepts US credit and debit cards but not Mexican debit ones.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Well, it seems that we're all unsure. Of course, that isn't unusual in Mexico. The language of that Bancercito site seems clear enough, but the authority is always the agent in front of you & they really object to being corrected; often finding some other detail to ruin your day.
To be safe, I would still suggest that you carry a major credit card.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Well, it seems that we're all unsure. Of course, that isn't unusual in Mexico. The language of that Bancercito site seems clear enough, but the authority is always the agent in front of you & they really object to being corrected; often finding some other detail to ruin your day.
> To be safe, I would still suggest that you carry a major credit card.


That's the rub, RV. I don't have a credit card, major or not, and the trend in the US is to forgo the high credit card rates and opt for a debit card. Yet, I agree, the acceptance of the card is at the agent in front of you.


----------



## NoMoreSnow (Aug 8, 2010)

I also do not have or want a major credit card. I will get one if I must have it but would prefer to not have one. Nor do I want to come up with the cash for the bond on taking my car south. Above all of this I do not want any hassle at the border. If no hassle means getting a credit card and never using it I guess that is what I must do.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Having a credit card and not using it sounds like a good plan. In Mexico, it can also serve you well in an emergency; to get into a hospital.


----------

